
The Thrill of Losing Money by Investing in a Manhattan Restaurant - impostervt
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/the-thrill-of-losing-money-by-investing-in-a-manhattan-restaurant
======
impostervt
Very interesting breakdown of how your bill gets broken down. If your bill is
$100,

\- $37 went to staff (plus your tip)

\- $29 paid for the food & drink you consumed

\- $15 went to the landlord

\- $6 went into supplies & maintenance

\- $5 went into bank fees, insurance, & workers comp

\- $5 went into other costs like utilities & permits

\- $3 was left over for operating income

~~~
jamesjyu
Can things become more scalable if we replace some staff with robots? For
higher end dining, the problem is that we have come to expect a certain level
of human service as part of the dance, so automation will be most successful
at the low end fast lunch places.

